# BNP yet AF coming???



## koots (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, I would really be grateful of some advice I am really confused, Dh and I have been ttc for 7 years, we are about to start IUI next month.  I am about 2 weeks late overdue and this morning did a HPT and amazingly it was BNP! Am really confused now though cause there are signs , (browny discharge sorry! TMI!)  that AF is coming.  I am really confused. Does this mean the test is wrong? Any advice would be really appreciated!  Thanks

Koots xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm hoping you are meaning BFP?!!!!   .  Congratulations!!!

What you are describing could be a bit of implantation bleeding.  If it carries on, or becomes bright red, ring your gp,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## koots (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, sorry, DID mean BFP!!!  oops!!  Thank you for reply.  Have been checking all day, at one point did get slighty light pinky tinge then back to original colour, I can't cope with this.  Does anyone know, are HPT often wrong? Koots x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You don't usually get false positives, have you tried another test?


----------

